# Brachyplexies



## nyyankees (Jun 2, 2009)

ANYONE EVER HEARD OF BRACHYPLEXIES USED FOR PAIN MGMT? CAN'T FIND PROCEDURE CODE


----------



## jdrueppel (Jun 2, 2009)

Are you referring to a brachial plexus block?  If so, see CPT codes 64415 or 64416.

Julie, CPC


----------



## nyyankees (Jun 2, 2009)

Not sure...i may have to send back to dr to clarify...


----------

